# Radeon R9 280X, R9 270X, and R7 260X Available from October 8th



## btarunr (Oct 2, 2013)

AMD is planning a market release of three of its key sub-$300 graphics card SKUs, the Radeon R9 280X, Radeon R9 270X, and Radeon R7 260X, on the 8th of October, 2013. The three should be available for purchase on that date, and online reviews of the three should go live. AMD's add-in board (AIB) partners will launch non-reference design boards based on the three, although reference design boards should also be available. The Radeon R9 290X flagship part, on the other hand, should launch around October 15 in Europe (October 14 in the US by time conversion). 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks, I'm cashed up and waiting.....


----------



## Primalz (Oct 2, 2013)

Same here looking forward to going from cfx 6970's to cfx 290x's... Should be just a tad faster


----------



## john_ (Oct 2, 2013)

So, we are expecting reviews all over the place next week...


----------



## silapakorn (Oct 2, 2013)

The names are too long they hurt my eyes.


----------



## erixx (Oct 2, 2013)

Now we need W1zzards' annihilation review!


----------



## Primalz (Oct 2, 2013)

silapakorn said:


> The names are too long they hurt my eyes.



 Umm HD7870 XT or R9 290X :shadedshu  how is it longer i don't see it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome, now hoping they get a Never Settle with BF4, then I'm set!


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 2, 2013)

shame there is no clear specs...yet.I'm hoping AMD could reveal at least TDP and power requirement.I'm just hope my current P760 could tame two beast R9 290X


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Oct 2, 2013)

axis007 said:


> Umm HD7870 XT or R9 290X :shadedshu  how is it longer i don't see it



Most people said 7870 or 7850.  Not R7 270X.  It is a longer name.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 2, 2013)

HisDivineOrder said:


> Most people said 7870 or 7850.  Not R7 270X.  It is a longer name.



Than call it 270X...


----------



## pjl321 (Oct 2, 2013)

I think AMD is looking very strong with these cards but i am a little worried about the performance, benchmark leaks seem to put it in and around the titan/overclock 780 performance. 

Which on the surface seems great as these cards look like costing 40% less but the titan is especially just a Tesla K20X which came out in November 2012 and even that was massively delayed was first talked about in May.

My point is shouldn't AMD's brand new cards (well the R9 290X) not be smashing these 2 year old cards out of the water and looking to hit Maxwell?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 2, 2013)

i hope the rebadged 7950 or 7970 is that 280x i forgot he name lol. hope they can be crossfired with excisting tahiti cards.... that would be awesome


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2013)

night.fox said:


> i hope the rebadged 7950 or 7970 is that 280x i forgot he name lol. hope they can be crossfired with excisting tahiti cards.... that would be awesome



If I'm not mistaken these cards will be refreshes, yes, but they will have some minor rework done to them, so dont expect to see crossfire compatibility between the 7xxx and R9's


----------



## HR_The_Butcher (Oct 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If I'm not mistaken these cards will be refreshes, yes, but they will have some minor rework done to them, so dont expect to see crossfire compatibility between the 7xxx and R9's



It would be awsome, yes. I currently own a 7970 and would like to add one more for BF4. So a CF compatibility with 280x would be great. If not, I'll just find a used 7970.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 2, 2013)

HR_The_Butcher said:


> It would be awsome, yes. I currently own a 7970 and would like to add one more for BF4. So a CF compatibility with 280x would be great. If not, I'll just find a used 7970.



yes would be awesome, recently with the prices drop of 7xxx cards, would thinking of buying 1 or 2 more for trifire or quadfire....

but if 280x is compatible with tahiti 7xxx cards, I would definitely get the new ones ...

but yes its only a wish and hope that AMD would consider about it since it is only rebadge....

oh well lets see the reviews come out soon. I hope the reviewers will try to see if it is compatible


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 2, 2013)

HisDivineOrder said:


> Most people said 7870 or 7850.  Not R7 270X.  It is a longer name.



...'kay.

Go troll your real-life buddies, "pal", we don't enjoy that nonsense here.


Anyway. Finaly, some concrete info... on when we will get concrete info...


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 2, 2013)

HR_The_Butcher said:


> It would be awsome, yes. I currently own a 7970 and would like to add one more for BF4. So a CF compatibility with 280x would be great. If not, I'll just find a used 7970.



Used 7970s are falling in the 200 mark. I just got a 7970 for $250 w/S&H to Mexico last week and according to ebay's completed listings some are going for <200 even.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Oct 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if the new card is compatible with the 7970 water block?


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 2, 2013)

night.fox said:


> i hope the rebadged 7950 or 7970 is that 280x i forgot he name lol. hope they can be crossfired with excisting tahiti cards.... that would be awesome



7950? it better be a rebadged 7970 Ghz ed., because 7950 already is at $224 and that is a Ghz version.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 2, 2013)

*WOAH WOAH WOAH there city slicker !!!!!*



pjl321 said:


> I think AMD is looking very strong with these cards but i am a little worried about the performance, benchmark leaks seem to put it in and around the titan/overclock 780 performance.
> 
> Which on the surface seems great as these cards look like costing 40% less but the titan is especially just a Tesla K20X which came out in November 2012 and even that was massively delayed was first talked about in May.
> 
> *My point is shouldn't AMD's brand new cards (well the R9 290X) not be smashing these 2 year old cards out of the water and looking to hit Maxwell?*


*
*
SSSHHHHH........All that rational thinking  and logic will get you tarred and feathered in these here parts  (you are absolutely right)


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 2, 2013)

my_name_is_earl said:


> Does anyone know if the new card is compatible with the 7970 water block?



i dont think anybody can answer you about this..

lets wait for the reviews to come soon...


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 2, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> 7950? it better be a rebadged 7970 Ghz ed., because 7950 already is at $224 and that is a Ghz version.




well ok... either 7950 ghz or 7970 ghz, they are tahiti cards...

like i posted, I hope the new rebadged "79xx" which is 280? I am really confused with new names now.... 

anyway, I really hope that they are somewhat compatible to crossfire with existing HD 79xx cards...

In this way, I might consider buying a new one to trifire with my existing 7950's...

But anyway, I just really hope.....


----------



## Slomo4shO (Oct 2, 2013)

There are leaked Asus bioses of the R9 270X and R9 280X:



> *ASUS Radeon R9 270X DirectCU II TOP (R9270X-DC2T-2GD5)*
> We are looking at 2GB GDDR5 memory across 256-bit interface. The memory is clocked higher than 7870 GE — at 1400 MHz — which gives 5.6 GHz effective speed. Also the GPU clock has been overclocked by at least 100 MHz, giving a number around 1120 MHz. This is of course a factory-overclocked model, so these number are slightly lower for reference boards.
> 
> *ASUS Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II TOP (R9280X-DC2T-3GD5)*
> ASUS R9 280X TOP will be clocked at 970/1070 MHz, which is slightly less than we’ve expected. The memory clock however is much higher — 1600 MHz — meaning the card will run at effective 6400 MHz. It is no secret that 280X is using a Tahiti XT GPU. Also 3GB GDD5 memory and 384-bit interface is nothing you should be surprised about.



http://videocardz.com/46266/asus-ra...th-r9-270x-280x-directcu-ii-top-bioses-leaked


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 2, 2013)

Is it just me or is it odd for AMD to release mainstream(s) prior to the Enthusiast.  I seem to get a feeling Volcanic Island must have been straddled with some delay or something? 

We'll probably never know but could it been that in late 2012-13 AMD got the word TSMC would be tardy with 20Nm.  AMD had to go back to 28Nm and need to be enough to spar with what they were expecting Titan to deliver.  I sure get the feeling it was something like that, and 8-9 months to re-juggle 28Nm big part and get it in Fab and to market appears plausible.  And why AMD had to come out early February saying their discrete graphics would be "stable throughout 2013".  

Interestedly I came across this slide from that announcement and it shows AMD was listing Firestrike scores for its' cards and Nvidia.
http://www.pcper.com/image/view/20608?return=node/56520


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 2, 2013)

Slomo4shO said:


> There are leaked Asus bioses of the R9 270X and R9 280X:
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/46266/asus-ra...th-r9-270x-280x-directcu-ii-top-bioses-leaked




hmmmm i wonder who will the first one to try these vbios


----------



## Mombasa69 (Oct 2, 2013)

X2 280X's will be way more than I need, that's what I'm going for, my poor old 3 570's will be upset, but sorry guys time for retirement. =)


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 2, 2013)

Mombasa69 said:


> X2 280X's will be way more than I need, that's what I'm going for, my poor old 3 570's will be upset, but sorry guys time for retirement. =)


I'm curious... 3 580's on how many monitors and at what resolution?


----------



## OneCool (Oct 2, 2013)

So these are the official names?


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 2, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I'm curious... 3 580's on how many monitors and at what resolution?



Well, he said 570s, not 580s...
Now that you mention it, I bet those 1,25gb (or 2,5?) 570s are starving for some moar VRAM... even if 3x SLI of those is still a quite powerful setup (and a very power hungry one as well).

R7 260X sounds like a great card to recomend to a lot of my friends... I only wonder what other differences are there between it and R9 290X (other than specs, duh)... as they seem to have at least some things in common... more than VI and the older parts & refreshes...


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 2, 2013)

Only a fool would buy these. 79xx cards are the same except cheap 

But you know what they say, there's a sucker born every minute


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 2, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> Only a fool would buy these. 79xx cards are the same except cheap
> 
> But you know what they say, there's a sucker born every minute




ahhh too harsh.....

until the cards actually comes out and reviewed, you dont have right to say that...


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 3, 2013)

I suppose they aren't exactly the same as the 7970 cards, I guess they'll be clocked higher from the factory (we already know that Tahiti can consistently hit >1100Mhz) and they'll include the enhanced Powertune algorithm present in the 7790 too. The interest part is finding out if the 7970s can be "upgraded" with these bioses.


----------



## mrwizard200 (Oct 3, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> Only a fool would buy these. 79xx cards are the same except cheap
> 
> But you know what they say, there's a sucker born every minute




I am just buying one because they look so much better than the current 7900s series.
Plus, I am a sucker for reference designs. This is they way AMD intended them to be. 


Also, when they say launching October 8th, does that mean we will be able to order them (newegg etc)?


----------



## haswrong (Oct 3, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I'm curious... 3 580's on how many monitors and at what resolution?



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2077/radeon-hd-3570.html


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 3, 2013)

https://www.inet.se/kampanj/1214/amd-radeon-r9-290x-bf4

according to wccftech AMD Radeon R9 290X Battlefield 4 Bundle is Available For Pre-Order now







credit : wccftech


----------



## haswrong (Oct 3, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> credit : wccftech



no backplate?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 3, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> Only a fool would buy these. 79xx cards are the same except cheap
> 
> But you know what they say, there's a sucker born every minute


Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More!


----------



## Covert_Death (Oct 3, 2013)

how will this compare to the GTX 670 for gaming? are we talking a noticable difference for the same price?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 3, 2013)

haswrong said:


> no backplate?



The same reason NVidia doesn't use them in their high end cards.  When you have two high-wattage two cards next to each other the backplate of the lower card chokes the upper card for air.  AMD's 6950/6970 was this way and it led to throttling of the upper card when two cards were directly adjacent, a situation nearly unavoidable with three cards as well as with two cards in poorly laid out motherboards.

Plus, there's nothing to cool on the backside of the card.  People like it for aesthetics, but I've never understood the desirability of a backplate on a card that has nothing to cool on the rear.  I'll take a less expensive card over a more expensive one with some aesthetic add-ons.


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 3, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> Only a fool would buy these. 79xx cards are the same except cheap
> 
> But you know what they say, there's a sucker born every minute



Calling names is easy in one's narrow vision of their world, no offence.

In my country R7970s start at about $440 and GHz if you can find any, are $500+, and that's both because of the unfair 1$=1E prices we get, other stupid taxes, bad import laws, lack of deals and special offers and many other wrong things... AND because retail in my country is to lazy to lower prices whenever AMD deems so, not even to empty old stock faster, most R7990 still sell for about $1200 here (original price), ffs...

So if R9 280X has even the slighter chance of selling for ~$400 or lower, in my country, it will be a best buy.


----------



## jaredpace (Oct 3, 2013)

R9 290x Battlefield 4 Premium bundle Pre-Order listed on newegg for $729.99


----------



## SlasherZ (Oct 3, 2013)

*too much*



SIGSEGV said:


> https://www.inet.se/kampanj/1214/amd-radeon-r9-290x-bf4
> 
> according to wccftech AMD Radeon R9 290X Battlefield 4 Bundle is Available For Pre-Order now
> 
> ...



840 eur?
I thought they are going to be 600$ (443eur) and not that much high...


----------



## haswrong (Oct 3, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> I'll take a less expensive card over a more expensive one with some aesthetic add-ons.



thats the thing.. $600 is too much for a card without backplate.. i expected $500 (and as always hoped for much less).. but it was more of an ironical comment from me..


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 3, 2013)

Really? A backplate is a make or break for some?


----------



## sweet (Oct 3, 2013)

haswrong said:


> thats the thing.. $600 is too much for a card without backplate.. i expected $500 (and as always hoped for much less).. but it was more of an ironical comment from me..



Oh, you should complain nVidia too, for releasing 780 without a backplate while asking 650$ from us 
Wait, Titan is 1000$ and doesn't have that tiny alloy either :rofl:


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 3, 2013)

So a $20 part makes $600 too much?


----------



## SAimNE (Oct 4, 2013)

HisDivineOrder said:


> Most people said 7870 or 7850.  Not R7 270X.  It is a longer name.


i think r7 and r9 may be important in this generation. I could be wrong, but looking at how the cutoff is a card that is speced almost exactly at kaveris iGPU predicted performance, i think the r7 series may end up being the ones that are available for dual graphics. Meanwhile r9 are too powerful and cant make the cut..... if this is how it is, im really interesting in the r7 270x since it can make use of the truaudio stuff to cut back the strain on the cpu.... something that would help the apu performance quite a bit.


----------



## mrwizard200 (Oct 5, 2013)

Will reference 280x be released on the 8th too?


----------



## haswrong (Oct 6, 2013)

sweet said:


> Oh, you should complain nVidia too, for releasing 780 without a backplate while asking 650$ from us
> Wait, Titan is 1000$ and doesn't have that tiny alloy either :rofl:



that piece is mispriced so badly i stopped thinking about it.. wait, has quadro k6k a backplate


----------



## radrok (Oct 6, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Really? A backplate is a make or break for some?



Backplate yields me worse memory OC rofl, don't ask me how but it's true.


----------

